# Hillstreams



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a 29 gal set up with 2 airstones one at each end. I also have a 660 powerhead but am afraid it`ll be too much for a 29 gal with cory fry. I want to give my hillstreams lots of oxygenated water. Can someone tell me what to do?


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

I assume you are talking about hillstream loachs. If so i have one in my 29 with pandas, no fry, but all the hillstream does is hang out in the bubble wall on the back of the tank. Short of the current affecting the fry, which i don't know about, i think it is ok. I also have a powerhead on a river setup in the tank so there is plenty of moving water.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Just remember a couple of things;

1. Hillstreams like VERY FAST CURRENTS. Most dwarf chorydoras absolutely don't and fry couldn't handle it.

2. They like cold water, most chorydoras don't.

3. ON top of that all oxygen levels have to be high, VERY HIGH.

GO to loaches.com and read the article. Very good introductory artilce by martin thoene, drawls on and on about drag and all that stuff but good beginners page.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I have Panda Cories in this tank, they do ok in temps down to 68f. They`ve bred and are still breeding so all must be ok for the Pandas.


----------

